# جامعة الزقازيق > شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية > الفرقة الأولى >  Answer the following question

## د.شيماء عطاالله

What are the conditions of any act to be a crime

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

What is the meaning of Mala in se

----------


## mahmoud mohamed mahmoud

> What are the conditions of any act to be a crime


for the act to be a crime it must meet the following conditions
1- the act must be done by a persone of competent age
2- the act must be voulantry and the persone who does it must also be free from certain forms of compulsion
3- the act must be intentional
4- knowledge in various degrees according to its natural .... must accompany it
5- the act done by malice or but sometimes it done by negligence

----------


## mahmoud mohamed mahmoud

> What is the meaning of Mala in se


mala in se that a crime is an act violates the basic values and beliefs of society

----------


## ebtihal osama

> what are the conditions of any act to be a crime


*the act to be a crime it must meet the following conditions: 1- the act must be done by a person of competent age . 
2- the act must be voluntary and the person who does it must also be free from certain forms of compulsion
3- the act must be intentional.
4- knowledge in various degrees according to the nature of different offenses must accompany it.
5- the act is done by malice or but sometimes it is done by negligence.*

----------


## ebtihal osama

[QUOTE=د.شيماء عطاالله;30835]What is the meaning of Mala in se

mala in se that acrime is an act that violates the basic values and beliefs of society

----------


## محمد احمد يوسف

?what are the the conditions to the act be a crime
for the act to be a crime it must meet the following condition   :                                               1-The act must be done by a person of competent age - 
 2-the act be done voluntary ,and the person who does it must be also free from certain forms of compulsion                                
3-the act must be intentional.                                                                                                                       
4- knowledge in various degree according to the nature of different offences must accompany it.                                                                                                   
5- the act is done by malice or but sometimes it is done by negligence .

----------


## محمد احمد يوسف

> What is the meaning of Mala in se


Mala in se that a crime is an act that violates the basic values and belifes of society

----------


## Annaba

فقط أريد أن أقول مقالك هو مدهش و . وضوح لمدة تصل ضع ببساطة هو لطيف وأنني يمكن أن نفترض أنك خبير في هذا الموضوع. اسمحوا غرامة بعد إذنكم لي لفهم خلاصتك للحفاظ على ما يصل إلى موعد مع اقتراب آخر . شكرا مليون و يرجى مواصلة العمل يثلج الصدر . أطيب التمنيات !

----------

